# Yesterday's report..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,kinda hard to catch yesterday's fish,especially since the wind is suppose to come into the n today,but who knows??
100 sounds like a lot,but I witnessed some of this,I think it to be more than accurate... 

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6758


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...the R


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Awesome! Now if they'll just hang around until Thursday


----------



## MacK-9 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Just back from Frisco....*

Pretty good week.....5 big blues-30-40 lbs...8 red drum-60-70 lbs and yeah, Im a good bullsheeter....OK, the truth.....alot of small stuff off the Frisco pier...spot, croaker ,and perch.....4-5 decent whiting and 3-4 snapper blues. Nothing off the beaches near Frisco. Thursday night we tried the surfside of Hatteras Inlet with no luck..then moved to the soundside and cought a couple of rays and 2 puppy drum.....WOOOHOOOO... my first reds!!!!!!!!!!! 10-12 inches...oh well......it coulda been worse. Oh yeah, we did down a six pack or 12. And thanks for the info drumdrum.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry ta hear that,Mack..  Fishn with good friend and catch'n a buz ain't a terrible thing though,at least ya weren't stuck at work..


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey DD, have you noticed the pattern this year? Most of the fish were caught on either thursday and friday and last year would be on sunday's. Basically, I'm saying is that the bite would be on the day before I get to the island and the day I'd leave the island.  I haven't been down this spring yet,  and it doesn't look like I'd be down until first weekend of june. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Just back from Buxton...*

Friday on Cape Point was like no day I had seen before. Around 100 big drum were caught that day (and into the night) and I was lucky enough to land three of them (41,43,45 inches) . It was something to see, about 40 fishermen standing in line on the point, then in a matter of seconds 3 to 6 rods would bow up and drags were screaming. Ten minutes later, another pod of big drum came through and more rods and reels were thrown into action. I fished from 1pm to 8pm and the number of big drum I saw was really something to see and appreciate. As the afternoon went on I realized this was something I might not see again so I really tried to enjoy the moment (turned out to be hours). What A day to remember!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

clpoudnine23 said:


> Friday on Cape Point was like no day I had seen before. Around 100 big drum were caught that day (and into the night) and I was lucky enough to land three of them (41,43,45 inches) . It was something to see, about 40 fishermen standing in line on the point, then in a matter of seconds 3 to 6 rods would bow up and drags were screaming. Ten minutes later, another pod of big drum came through and more rods and reels were thrown into action. I fished from 1pm to 8pm and the number of big drum I saw was really something to see and appreciate. As the afternoon went on I realized this was something I might not see again so I really tried to enjoy the moment (turned out to be hours). What A day to remember!


Congrats, still haven't seen a blitz YET.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I got down there friday evening & met my buddy @ the point. He was set up a few hundred yards from the point & said "I haven't seen anybody bowed up yet". Aparently, he wasn't paying very close attention. So I took his word for it (big mistake):--| & we just grilled steaks & enjoyed the evening out there. 
I got out to the Point at about 6:00 on Sat morn & as I walked out, I saw an absolute PIG on the beach (@ least 48")! this looks good..... I managed a very fat 40" fish @ about 7:30. This is my biggest drum to date, but it was the smallest fish I saw caught that morning. The rains came @ about 8:30, & I dedicated the rest of the day to other beach activities (ie chillies). Weekend tally, 1 drum, 1 clearnose skate & one really good time.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry ya missed out on the night before,but sounds like ya made up for it catchin the 40"er the next day.. Congrats...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

H ey guys thanks for the awesome report. I will be down this thursday camping with my wife and son so hopefully I will get a little peace of that as well. Anyway my question is where and if I will be able to cast net some mullet or other bait. I have only been to the banks in the fall and it was very easy to net the mullet I just wasnt sure what is available this time of year. and my last question was how much weight was it everyone using down at the point. Anyway thanks again for getting my hopes up for a chance at something large.

John


----------



## MacK-9 (Apr 13, 2006)

*castnet*

When we were down on the soundside of Hatteras Inlet(near the point & you need a 4WD) there were quite a few baitfish 10-20 ft off the beach. They looked fairly small. Near low tide you can wade anywhere from 30-70 yards out into the channel. (The ferries cruise by every hour from about 100-400 yards out so there must be some deep water close.) Live bait would probably be great for puppy drum, whiting, and maybe some flounder. We used dead but fresh shrimp and had so-so luck.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

As far as cast netting bait, I don't even own a net (it's on the to get list), so someone else will be able to better answer your question.

As for your last question, 8oz is the standard down there. If the wind is blowin', 8 will often NOT hold, but it's still what everyone uses most of the time. If you plan on fishing in the crowd on the point, it's best to just do what everyone else is doing. When you get there, take a few minutes & watch what the other guys are doing. 8oz, 17-20# running line & 50# shock leader is the "standard" setup. That way, even if it won't hold, everyone drifts at about the same rate & there are a few less tangles. If you are going to stay off to the sides, outside of the mob, 6oz is enough alot of the time.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys that is just what I wanted to know.

John


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Narfpoit*

Most of these creeks down here have mullet,trick is to find one ya won't get run out of...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Cool thanks for the tip. Are these creeks on the sound side then? Also who has good bunker right now? Anyway thanks again for the help.

John


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

narfpoit said:


> Also who has good bunker right now?
> 
> John


As is often said on the RDT board, bait is a day-to-day thing. It all depends on how the comercials did that day. Best bet is to call on your way down. 
Here's a list of most of the shops in the area.
http://www.outerbanksfishing.com/FishingInfo/tackleshops.htm


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

You need a cast net!... it's notso hard to throw.  And there's plenty of places to catch yer own bait - live bait!
Pick you up one... I'll show you how to throw it. Get a seven or eight footer - the ten footer's will wear you out.

Bob


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have got a ten foot net and I am ok at throwing it. It does wear you out but when the bait are in it only takes one throw anyway. I just didnt think the bunker usually came in close enough to get in the cast net but if you have some suggestions of where to net some I am all ears. Anyway thanks for the help guys.

John


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Usually catch small to medium bunker in the fall,I personally haven't had luck with them in the creeks in the springtime.. Mullets are usually what ya catch,I like using them better for drum anyway.. Yeap,creeks are on the soundside..


----------

